# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação de Invertebrado

## Helder Luis

Podem informar-me acerca do nome desta espécie?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nao tenho a certeza mas penso que será esta especie. O Ricardo Calado terá muitos mais conhecimentos para responder a esta questão.
Apanhaste-o na nossa costa ? eu tenho alguns iguais e foram apanhados aqui perto.

Clibanarius erythropus (Latreille, 1818)



Synonyms.- Clibanarius misanthropus (Latreille, 1818)



Size.- Carapace length up to 15 mm.



Distribution.- From the extreme southwestern part of Great Britain and from the southwestern part of the English Channel, to Morocco, Azores, all the Mediterranean Sea, Black Sea.



Ecology.- Rocky bottoms and Posidonia beds, from lower shore to 4 m depth.



Remarks.- Its northern geographical limit is variable. There are no stable population farther north than the north of the bay of Biscay or perhaps the area of Brest.

----------


## Helder Luis

Pois Gil a questão é mesmo essa. Apanhei cerca de 50 na praia Dona Ana em Lagos e para provar que os logistas nem sempre aparentam ser aquilo que dizem ser, à alguns anos (o meu desconhecimento era um pouco maior do que o de hoje), comprei por 1000$00 cada  ermitas que me asseguraram ser tropicais e que não eram mais do que os ermitas que aparecem na foto e que são da nossa costa.
Tenham cuidado, tenham muito cuidado...

----------


## Gil Miguel

LOL Helder  :Smile:  

Na foto que colocaste são os  Ermitas vendidos *Nalgumas Lojas* como ermitas patas verdes    :SbPiggy:  , que foram apanhados na nossa Costa.   :Pracima:  

Com os ditos "Ermitas patas brancas" passa-se a mesma coisa, quem faz mergulho pode apanha-los na Arrabida ou Sezimbra.   :SbOk:

----------

